# Homemade Cornmeal



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Okay, I've searched the web and this site for making your own cornmeal. Notta!

How do you make homemade cornmeal?

My guess! Husk the corn, blanch it, dehydrate it and grind it down. Please help :shrug:

Also, instead of going through all that work, would the nutritional value be the same by dehydrating frozen corn & grind that? Obviously, a much simpler process.​
With the fruit/veggie season approaching, I'm trying to plan what, when & how I'm going to do with each.

We were out yesterday & passed one farm that I've found online & almost across from that, I spotted another. Didn't have time for sightseeing, so have to go back another time, but was excited to find them just 20 min away! Mapping out farms & especially, pick your own ones close to me. I also want to visit some to find out what I can get from each & price compare.

This second one looks like it may be corn fields? I know diddlysquat about farms, but this is my guess & it had me going off in dreamland with visions of husking corn and Canning / Drying... and then what?

A few months back I bought a grain mill for something?? in my attempt to start building my supplies needed for the preservation process.

Any suggestions are much appreciated!

Jean


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Grind dry, mature kernels of field corn and you have corn meal.

You could dry green sweet corn then mill that, but it won't quite be the same as ordinary corn meal made from mature field corn.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

What Alan said 

I can't tell where you live, but I purchase our corn in 25 or 50 lb bags from War Eagle Mill in NW Arkansas when we go out to visit my Aunt. I have also seen it in large quantities at the Bulk Food store in northern Indiana.

I would suggest that you only grind the amount you will use within the next few days. The taste of cornbread made with freshly ground cornmeal is noticeably better than store-bought meal.

If you are also purchasing wheat to grind, you will probably be able to get corn at the same place. There are mold issues with drying corn that I am more than willing to put in the hands of the professionals.


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

I've never done it, but plan on trying when I get a mill. But I've heard popcorn makes really good corn meal.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

I have been meaning to try popcorn corn meal. It is available in large bags from warehouse club stores. Do a search on it. you will find a number of sites and discussions.

Here is one
http://www.gettingfreedom.net/2009/11/grind-your-own-cornmeal.html


----------



## jd2pa (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you!

HT, it was funny 'cause I clicked on a link you left in a post somewhere & had it open in another tab that I was going to check out after leaving this post. I signed out & was on your site ;0)

Marilyn, I did read when grinding wheat to only do what you will need to keep it fresh so I was planning on with the corn. That's why I thought to dehydrate the corn. Never read anything about mold issues so Thank You for that! Don't want to deal with that either!

Originally bought the grinder because I make my own bread & want to make my own flour. I don't know where to buy wheat though ;( I'm sure I'll eventually find the answer to that, too.

Cliff, off to check out that link. Thanks!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

We had collected some field corn and just let it dry on the cob, then ground it using a coffee grinder- made great cornbread, but there were a few 'chunks' that didn't quite get soft when baking. DH read that you should sift the cornmeal to remove those bigger pieces.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I do not grind popcorn in my mill (it is a Country Living) because popcorn is so hard that it can damage a mill. I tried it once and it was just too hard, the mill handled it just fine, but I was worried about damage. Corn for grinding is much softer. 

Freshly ground cornmeal makes the best cornbread that you will ever eat.


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

A Country Living will handle popcorn just fine.

But don't mill popcorn in any machine using plastic parts.


----------

